# Skystar2 TV Karte



## McMarcDeluxe (16. Januar 2005)

sehr wichtig! Ich bin vor kurzem von Win XP Pro auf Suse Linux 9.0 Personal umgestiegen und möchte jedoch gerne meine Skystar2 Digital-TV Karte (eigentlich sehr verbreitet)weiter benutzen, kennt sich jemand damit aus und kann mir erklären woher ich evt. Treiber bekommen könnte und wie ich die installieren kann? *liebfrag* ^^


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. Januar 2005)

Die Frage woher man Treiber fuer Linux bekommt stellt sich in der Regel nicht, da normalerweise die Treiber im Kernel drin sind.
Ich tendiere auch zu der Behauptung, dass Deine SkyStar2 vom Kernel unterstuetzt wird.
Bei Suse ist normalerweise alles moegliche als Modul dabei, daher sollte die dann eigentlich erkannt werden (dank dem ganzen lustigen Hotplug-Kram).
Wenn nicht wuerde das heissen selbst einen Kernel zu kompilieren zu muessen, was ein lustige bis schwierige (je nach Linux-Erfahrung) Angelegenheit ist.


----------



## Neurodeamon (17. Januar 2005)

Vergiss den Namen Skystar sonstwas: Suche nach *b2c2*, das ist der Chipsatz (zumindest bei der PCI-Karte). 
Ich habe die Karte auch.

Suse Linux erkennt die Karte soweit ich weiß. Also muss es Treiber geben!

Vielleicht hilft das weiter:
http://linuxtv.org -> Projects -> DVB -> CVS


----------



## tuxx (17. Januar 2005)

Probier mal "modprobe b2c2-common" oder "modprobe skystar2" aus.


----------

